# Leerburg Support



## TheJakel (May 2, 2013)

I just wanted to take time out to acknowledge the support I had recently recieved from Leerburg regarding a DVD that was given to me as a gift.

A Little backstory:
My soon to be mother in law purchased A micheal ellis video for me for christmas and I was able to watch it once at work, then once at home while showing my fiance what I had wanted to work on when we went out to the park this last saturday. I left the DVD in my XBOX 1 when we went to park and didn't think anything of it when we returned that afternoon. Sunday I went to go place a game in the XBOX and had noticed that the Leerburg dvd was already removed and placed flat on top of the console. And to my dismay when I picked up the dvd, it was pretty much cracked in half from the edge of the disc to the center hole on one side. 

What had happend was Grim, while sitting and spining on his dog bed trying to get comfortable all while in front of the XBOX had managed to tap into the console, eject the dvd, and then break it as he layed down on his bed because the dvd was sticking out past the entertainment center after being ejected.

I had emailed Leerburg yesterday upond discovery, asking if they could replace the dvd with out having to spend another $60+ dollars and or if I could have acces to the streeming content that one receives after purchasing a dvd after explaining what had happened. 

Leerburg reps responded this morning. And god I was relieved. for $5 (Im assuming the cost of an actual dvd) and shipping I could have my dvd replaced and after I logged in and created my own account I would also have streaming access while I awaited my dvd.

Just wanted to give the Leerburg support staff some props.


----------



## pressured41 (Jan 3, 2014)

ya they have been excellent over the phone taking my orders and some questions i had on my orders etc.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Ed has always been incredibly supportive.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Glad they took care of you.


----------

